# Apple i phone



## treasure (22 Jan 2010)

Please can you give your opinions on the Apple i phone 3GS.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Jan 2010)

As far as I know you can't bluetooth images or music to or from it. 

 iPhone 4G isn't far away...


----------



## ngwrbc (22 Jan 2010)

I have 3GS, its fantastic. True you cant bluetooth to other makes of phones but you can from iphone to iphone/itouch.  You can email and mms pics to any phone and with the bundles from O2 you get free MMS and I have 1GB of info per month, have never come close to using it all and I'm a total iphone addict!! 
Is the 4G due out soon, the 3GS only arrived on market second half of 2009.


----------



## mathepac (22 Jan 2010)

The inability to transfer music, images, etc. via Bluetooth was an initial restriction on the hacked iPhone 3GS; the hackers have since found a way around it with an app for Bluetooth (iBluetooth ?).

On the regular iPhone 3GS there is no problem to Macs, PCs, netbooks via iTunes /MobileMe or to broader audiences via the means mentioned above.


----------



## Latrade (22 Jan 2010)

The iPhone is typical Apple, but that's not a bad thing. Like the iPod and the Macs, the functionality, design, useability and just general day to day use is very good. But this comes with some compromise on some features that it won't do or support. 

The competitors have tried to squeeze in these features in order to outdo Apple, but as a result the phones don't have the same... Je ne sais quoi.

The other downside for Apple is that within a year of getting your new sexy phone, they'll have an updated one out that'll have the features you wanted and now you'll want that one...and the next one...and the next one.

I personally think that overall the iPhone is way ahead of its competitors, even with a pretty rubbish camera and all that.


----------



## mathepac (22 Jan 2010)

I forgot to mention there are 150+ other threads (God knows how many posts that is) that mention / evaluate / give opinions on the iPhone, plus there are "i phone" threads, an unknown number; so lots of information available here.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> The inability to transfer music, images, etc. via Bluetooth was an initial restriction on the hacked iPhone 3GS; the hackers have since found a way around it with an app for Bluetooth (iBluetooth ?).
> 
> On the regular iPhone 3GS there is no problem to Macs, PCs, netbooks via iTunes /MobileMe or to broader audiences via the means mentioned above.



In case thats not clear. You have to Jailbreak your phone to do it. Out of the box it can't do it, and if you jailbreak it O2 won't support it.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Jan 2010)

ngwrbc said:


> ...
> Is the 4G due out soon, the 3GS only arrived on market second half of 2009.



2007, 2008, 2009 they've had a new one in June/July.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Jan 2010)

Latrade said:


> ,,,
> I personally think that overall the iPhone is way ahead of its competitors, even with a pretty rubbish camera and all that.



I have to agree. Its just so easy to use. Expensive though.


----------



## Latrade (22 Jan 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> I have to agree. Its just so easy to use. Expensive though.


 
The OH has the iPod Touch so when it came to getting a new phone, she didn't want to double up and get the iPhone and ended up getting one of the nokia attempts after trying all the others out. 

She hates it (the nokia). Even after just having the touch, she can't believe how awkward it is to use the comptetitor's versions.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Jan 2010)

Same here. iPod Touch and Nokia.

That said there some things like the backup/restore of data from 3rd party apps, like to do lists, and such that it doesn't do well, and at least on the nokia you can pretty much get to any file and back it up. I say this after one of the kids managed to delete apps and thus their data from my iPod.  I used to use Palms and Windows Mobile devices and they've far better backup and sync control. IMO. Most other mobile you can get the data on/off easily.


----------



## z107 (22 Jan 2010)

> The OH has the iPod Touch so when it came to getting a new phone, she didn't want to double up and get the iPhone and ended up getting one of the nokia attempts after trying all the others out.
> 
> She hates it (the nokia). Even after just having the touch, she can't believe how awkward it is to use the comptetitor's versions.


I was in the same position. I had an iPod Touch, so wanted a different phone. I got a palm pre and I love it. You can run multiple applications at the same time, and no bluetooth problems.

The only problem I had was it kept switching itself off every time I closed the keyboard. This was fixed by putting a piece of card in the battery compartment.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Jan 2010)

Lack of multitasking is annoying alright. 

I didn't like the sharp edge on the palm pre. Put me off it. I was looking forward to that before then.


----------



## schmile (23 Jan 2010)

While you cannot bluetooth to other phones you can to iPhones and pc/mac without having a hacked iPhone. 

The new iPhone is rumoured for April this year. I don't have the 3gs one I have the 3g one but its great. I am not due an upgrade until Spring 2011 due to my 18 month contract but when I am I won't be going back to any other make of phone. 

There are 1000's of different applications to suit most needs and many are free. I have bought very few. 

For me the advantages are being able to have a phone and mp3 player all in one. I had an iPod and a tocco before but its just so easy having all in one. 
The free iPhone to iPhone texts and calls are great as is the ability to use web texts through the iPhone I have yet to go over my allowance due to this. The maps feature has also been a lifesaver on a few occasions and the email is also great. The camera although only 3mp is also great. The tocco I had was 5mp but the pictures on the iPhone come out far clearer.


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Jan 2010)

schmile said:


> ...The camera although only 3mp is also great. The tocco I had was 5mp but the pictures on the iPhone come out far clearer.


 
I dunno how you managed that. It should be impossible. The Tocco has autofocus, whereas the 3G doesn't. That said the 3G camera seems one of the better non autofocus camera's. The current model the 3GS has autofocus.
http://fosfor.com/iphone-3g-camera-vs-3gs-camera That said I have a Nokia E71 which has a 3.2 mp auto-focus camera and its a shockingly bad camera. Just the worse ever. I only mention the bluetooth, because swaping photos, documents, ringtones, MP3's etc is something I've found very handy. The App store works brilliant, especially if you've tried the Ovi store, Nokia's version. That terrible. However while theres a few good apps on the Apple app store there are 1000's of bad ones. But at least theres loads of apps to try.


----------



## Armada (24 Jan 2010)

I have the iPhone 3 GS which I recieved before Christmas from Vodafone. I find it great in general but every so often the screen freezes.

Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## mrblues (24 Jan 2010)

I've had each of the iPhones out to date and the 3GS is the worst for signal, all other phones work in the back of my house but the 3GS will not. I thought it was the unit itself but then my wife upgraded her 3G one and exactly the same. Having read a few threads on US sites it appears they have reduced the radio power in an attempt to help the battery issues that all iPhones suffer from - it hasn't worked.
I now have an iPhone that won't get signal, battery lasts two thirds of a day and i'm locked into an 18 month contract.
I've ended up buying a non network Nokia E72 for using during the week for when I need the battery to last all day and I use the iPhone at the weeked - serious fails for a device of that cost.


----------



## schmile (24 Jan 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> I dunno how you managed that. It should be impossible. The Tocco has autofocus, whereas the 3G doesn't. That said the 3G camera seems one of the better non autofocus camera's. The current model the 3GS has autofocus.
> http://fosfor.com/iphone-3g-camera-vs-3gs-camera That said I have a Nokia E71 which has a 3.2 mp auto-focus camera and its a shockingly bad camera. Just the worse ever. I only mention the bluetooth, because swaping photos, documents, ringtones, MP3's etc is something I've found very handy. The App store works brilliant, especially if you've tried the Ovi store, Nokia's version. That terrible. However while theres a few good apps on the Apple app store there are 1000's of bad ones. But at least theres loads of apps to try.



There are autofocus and zoom apps for the iPhone although I do not bother with them. I take photos daily and with the iPhone they are clear enough to upload onto my blog. I couldn't even dream of that with the tocco and although the tocco has a flash it is shockingly bad and gives a blue tinge to photos. I had two toccos so it wasn't just the one that was bad.


----------



## AlbacoreA (24 Jan 2010)

I've never used a Tocco so I can't comment on it. Guy in work had one, I thought it was a little soft too. Probably the software defaults doing something with it. But it should be a lot better. But like my E71 should and is are often not the same thing. 

Autofocus and zoom are pieces of hardware. The software apps might call themselves that but they are doing something else entirely. The result will be vastly inferior.  

Most camera phones have very poor flashes and perform badly at night and in low light. Most (like the Tocco) are usually single LED flashes. Some are Dual LED Flashes which are a bit better. But the only decent flash for low light/night time, on a phone is a Zenon Flash and very few phones have that. One exception to this is the two led N86 which has a wider aperture so it doesn't need the flash as much in low light. You need to have a steady hand to take a good photo, but especially so at night.


----------



## gebbel (27 Jan 2010)

I got an Ipod Touch for Christmas and it's the best gadget I have ever used! I know it's not an iPhone but they are similar I believe. I will eventually get an iPhone when they have a better camera.


----------

